# Coval Vapes (USA) - Juice Reviews



## Tom (13/6/15)

I think its also time to praise a liquid, as well as the supplier in France, Nathan. I have been vaping 2 of that range, and really loved it.

The liquid is called Coval, and is from Texas. So, its an imported juice to the EU, and as far as I know only available thru http://www.cloudhousevapor.com/

I must admit, in the beginning I was sceptical....could that be a premium juice for that price? I have to say yes, it is! Its really good, its different PG/VG throughout the range, but both juices I had did very well. Some of you might know by now that I like clouds.


Chocolate Donut: great flavour of nice chocolate, on the exhale the dough of a Donut comes thru, a lot. Threw my favourite choc vape of the No.1 spot (Manabush Ixcacao)
Churro: in line with Sugar Bear, just much better pricing (later more on that). I can't distinguish flavourwise as well as from the vape quality.
After having vaped 30ml of each, I decided to reorder. I chose the 5x 30ml Sample Pack, packed one of each as replacement, and added Butterscotch Pudding, Crunchberry (smells like Looper) and Blueberry Custard.

Total cost would be 60€ and that you can bring down to an effective 50 bucks if you use one of the discount codes that one can find on Facebook, for example. The supplier is also quite active on Reddit, I found a code there before. Or on the "Planet of the vapes" forum.

So, that makes a really good juice very affordable. 10 bucks for 30ml? Perfect!

I think that this little review might help the EU vapers (or future EU vapers from SA) on this forum, and maybe one or other in SA?

On top of that....Nathan is reachable. He had one of my previous orders changed before, last minute.

The only down is...it takes a few days longer, even here. But hey...that is a complaint on a high level. After all shipping is free  

So....I will finish my tank of Churro just now, and load probably Crunchberry. Let's see.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/6/15)

Thanks @Tom!
I have edited the title slightly - I added (Europe) and "Juice Reviews" 
Maybe some of the local vendors might look at bringing it in at some point. 
That is also another reason why reviews of international juices by our offshore members adds value.


----------



## Tom (13/6/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Tom!
> I have edited the title slightly - I added (Europe) and "Juice Reviews"
> Maybe some of the local vendors might look at bringing it in at some point.
> That is also another reason why reviews of international juices by our offshore members adds value.


thats why I posted this one.

Btw....AFAIK this dude ships all over. I remember that I read it on Reddit a while ago.


----------



## Tom (13/6/15)

Silver said:


> I added (Europe)


That may be misleading. Its made in the US.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (13/6/15)

Thanks @Tom bring on your reviews, I will need it very soon (just taking 1lt of local juice with me).


----------



## Silver (13/6/15)

Tom said:


> That may be misleading. Its made in the US.



Thanks @Tom
I have changed it to (USA)

Incidentally, I like to put the country of origin in brackets when its not available locally through one of the local vendors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (13/6/15)

quick impression....

vaped about 4-5ml Crunchberry so far.

Really good as well. Fruit Loop style. Its at least as good as Nick's Blissful Brews Loop Ninja. A touch less good as Looper. Flavourwise. The clouds are dense as well. Good quality vape on a relaxing Saturday night...

Glad to have found another good one from that range. At least as it stands right now...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (14/6/15)

next....Blueberry Custard.

Also a good juice, but needs to be vaped more to decide if I wanna reorder. Its milky fruity, good clouds, nice flavour.

Well, this was meant to be some impressions of a juice line that I came across here which is IMHO a premium liquid without having the premium price tag. Well worth it.

*end*

Reactions: Like 2


----------

